# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  غرائب شعر صفي الدين الحلي

## حساسه بزياده

*لشاعرنا قصيدة معجّمة ليس فيها حرف مهمل:*  

*فُتِنتُ بظَبي بَغَى خَيبَتي ***** بِجَفن تَفَنّنَ في فِتنَي*  

*تَجَنّى، فبِتُّ بجَفن يَفيضُ ***** فخَيَّبتُ ظَنّي في يَقظَتي*  

*قَضيبٌ يَجيءُ بزيّ يزينُ ***** تَثَنّى، فذُقتُ جَنى جَنّةِ*  

*نَجيبٌ يُجيبُ بفَنٍّ يُذيبُ ***** بِبَضٍّ خَضيب نَفَى خِيفَتي* 

*بجَفن يجيءُ ببِيض غَزَتْ ***** تَشجّ، فتَنفذُ في جُبّتي*  

*غنيٌّ يَضَن بنَضٍّ نَقِيٍّ ***** فيَقضي بغَبني في بُغيَتي*  

*تيَقّظَ بي غُنجُ جَفن غَضيض ***** بفَنٍّ يشنّ ضَنى جُثّتي* 

*وهناك نوع آخر من شعره يسمّى الشعر العاطل أو المهمل، والذي يتميز بخلو كلماته من النقط بقوله:*  
*سَدَدَ سَهماً ما عَدا روعَه ***** ورَوّعَ العُصمَ، وللاُسْدِ صادْ*  

*أمالكَ الأمرِ أرِحْ هالِكاً ***** مدرِعاً للهَمّ دِرعَ السّوادْ*  

*أراهُ طولُ الصدّ لمّا عَدَا ***** مَرامَهُ ما هَدّ صُمَّ الصِّلادْ*  

*ودّ وداداً طارِداً هَمَّهُ ***** وما مُرادُ الحُرّ إلاّ الوَدادْ*  

*والمَكرُ مَكرُوهٌ دَها أهلَهُ ***** وأهلَكَ اللهُ لهُ أهلَ عادْ* 

*كما له قصيدة كلُّ كلمة من كلماتها مُصَغّرة:*  
*نُقيطٌ من مُسَيك في وُرَيْدِ خُويلكَ أو وُسَيْمٌ في خُدَيْدِ* 

*الأرتقيات إذا كانت القافية ميميّة كانت أوائل الأبيات كذلك كقوله:*  
*مغانم صفو العيش أسمى المغانم ***** هي الظلُّ إلاّ أنّه غير دائمِ*  

*ملكتُ زمام العيش فيها وطالما ***** رفعتُ بها لولا وقوع الجوازمِ* 

*وإذا كانت القافية تنتهي بحرف القاف، كان أوائل الأبيات تبدأ بحرف القاف أيضاً كقوله:*  
*قفي وَدّعينا قَبْلَ وشكِ التَّفرُّقِ ***** فما أنا من يحيى إلى حين نلتقي*  

*قَضَيْتُ وما أودى الحِمامُ بمُهجتي ***** وشِبْتُ وما حَلَّ البياض بمفرقي*  

*قرنْتِ الرّضى بالسّخط والقُرب بالنوى ***** ومزّقتِ شَمْلَ الوصل كلَّ مُمزّق*  

*قبلتِ وصايا البحر من غير ناصح ***** وأحيَيْتِ قولَ الهَجْرِ مِنْ غيرِ مُشفِقِ* 

*وهناك قصائد نظمها شاعرنا الحلّي تنتهي بالياء وتبدأ أبياتها بالياء أيضاً، ولكن تمتاز بأنّها تقرأ مقلوبة بقوله:*  
*يَلذُّ ذُلِّي بنضو ***** لَوْضَنَّ بي لَذَّ ذُلِّيْ*  

*يَلُمُّ شَمْلِيْ لِحُسْن ***** إنْ سَحَّ لِيْ لَمَّ شَمْلِيْ* 


*أمّا شعر التّوأم فهو ما تشابهت كلماته في الرسم حتّى إذا اُبدلت نقط بعضها ظهرت لها معان جديدة، وأغلب ما تكون الكلمات المتوائمة متجاورة نحو قول صفيّ الدين الحلّي:*  
*كوصف حرب ووصف شرب ***** ولطف عتب لقلب قلب*  

*وذكر الف، وشكر عرف ***** وبكر وصف، وندب ندب*  

** * **  

*زُينتْ زَيْنَبٌ بِقَدّ ***** يَقُدّوَتَلاهُ وَيْلاهُ نَهْدٌ يَهُدُّ*  

*جُنْدُها جِيْدُها وَظَرْفٌ وَطَرْفٌ ***** تاعِسٌ ناعِسٌ بِحَدِّ بَحُدُّ*

----------


## اسير الهوى

مجهود رائع خيتي حساسة بزيادة

سلمت اناملك

فعلا اسلوب راقي بالشعر

سينقل لقسم للدواوين الشعرية لاني ارا انه القسم المناسب للشعراء الكبار

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## ألمع

السلام عليكم...
استمتعت كثيراً بقراءة هذا البحث الرائع ...
فعلاً ... نحن ننجذب دائماً إلى مثل هذه التحديات اللغوية...
تحية لامعة

----------


## ماجاني خبر

الشاعر صفي الدين الحلي شاعر غني عن التعريف
يتميز هذا الشاعر بالحس العالي والفن الراقي والأدب 
الجم.ولكن ماهو ارقى أن نرى بين ظهرانينا في القطيف من يهتم لهذا 
النوع الراقي من الأدب جزيل الشكر لصاحب الطرح الرائع.

----------

